# teacup pekingese reactive hypoglycemia and death



## nutridoc (Nov 17, 2006)

My daughter bought a 10 week old teacup Pekingese from a reputable breeder and 4 days later it died.
People have said that stress could cause the dog to stop eating and it could create a scenario of reactive hypoglycemia and the dog would die.
This makes no sense to me.
Being hypovolemic i.e. low water level and or fluids causing the dog to become dehydrated and die might make sense.
Having a seizure form low blood sugar might make sense but not going into shock form not eating and becoming hypoglycemic.
Does this make sense to you guys and or do you have any other thoughts.
Thanks-
Rich


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

did you take pup to the vet puppys are very little babies just like humans and need the right amount of food water and rest to be healthy and if one little things goes wrong it could be there life


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I hate to tell you this but, "teacup" anything does not exist in the reputable dog breeding world. Did you not get a health guarantee or a health certificate from the breeder? If not, and I don't say this to be rude, but you may have gotten exactly what you paid for. Again, I'm not attempting to be rude or ridicule you. My only aim is to educate. Therefore, I would question the responsibility of your breeder. I hope you get the information you need. Good luck!


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I hate to tell you this but, "teacup" anything does not exist in the reputable dog breeding world.


That was the same thing I would have said!! It probably wasn't a reuptable breeder, and usually the 'teacup' puppies are bred to be JUST small - not nessicarily the healthiest, but because 'small is popular' they charge more for these 'cull' puppies. 

I would contact the breeder.


----------



## nutridoc (Nov 17, 2006)

*response*

thanks.
do you have any ideas about the condition.
i was opposed to the purchase .
my wife and teenage daughter fell in love immediately.
have you ever tried to deny your teenage daughter anything.
rich


----------



## nutridoc (Nov 17, 2006)

thaks again-
we did contact the breeder and they wanted us to send the dog to them for an autopsy.
we will.
don't know don't think it went to the vet.
it seemed healthy and happy up to the time it died.
peeing a pooping.
yapping and playing.
rich


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

I've BEEN a teenage daughter, and I have been denied MANY things. I was denied dogs, cats, fish, hamsters, you name it.

Just because your child asks for something, doesn't mean they should get it just because they beg. Especially if it's a living, breathing thing that needs LOTS of care and attention.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I'm certainly no expert, but hypoglycemia sounds more likely than hypovolemic. As far as I know, being hypovolemic is usually a secondary condition to a rapid fluid loss...say a traumatic wound and loss of blood. However, one common form of hypoglycemia is called juvenile hypoglycemia because it occurs in puppies less than three months of age. Juvenile hypoglycemia is common in puppies because they have not fully developed the ability to regulate their blood glucose concentration and have a high requirement for glucose. Stress, cold, malnutrition, and intestinal parasites are problems that may precipitate a bout of juvenile hypoglycemia. Toy breed dogs less than three months of age are most commonly affected.


----------



## nutridoc (Nov 17, 2006)

*response*

thanks -
i will look up more on the hypoglycemia.
we dont actually "Know" how to regulate our blood sugars.
Maybe dogs have a worse regulatory mechanism when they are young than humans.
still a seizure from low blood sugar would sound more reasonable than just dying.
rich


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm really sorry that the pup died. 

Often, "teacup" dogs are very prone to several kinds of health problems. To get a "teacup" dog, often runts are bred to runts. Usually, you will find that runts are less healthy then their larger brothers and sisters, and more prone to health issues. 

Less reputable breeders often will breed father to daughter, or brother to sister, in order to keep the pups coming smaller and smaller. 

Any breeder whose major selling points are size or color are probably not going to be breeding for sound health and temperments. 

Anyway, Curb I found your post very informative. I was on another forum where a teacup minpin died the exact same way. Sad.


----------



## foxywench (Nov 18, 2006)

unfortunatly you were taken in, the breeder you bought from was NOT repuatable, there is no such thing as a "teacup" anything, be it chihuahua, poodle or peke...
that being said your pup was probably the runt, likely causing other issues other than the hypoglycemia, making me thing it wasnt nessicarily the hypoglycemia alone that caused the pups ending fate.
Small pups should never leave their breeder untill 10 weeks old at the youngest, the stress before this age can also cause extra issues.

now onto hypoglycemia, this is a VERY common issue in small breed puppies, especially those "teacups" (aka runts)
hypoglycemia causes the blood sugar to drop dramatically and can easily cause shock, coma and death, hypoglycemic shock is a very large killer of tiny puppies form irrepuatable sources and tiny puppies HAVE to eat often (i free feed my chihuahuas) because thier tiny livers cant store the sugar needer for logn periods of time. the stress of going to a new home probably caused puppy to not eat which would have caused hypoglycemia, if not recognized imediatly the hypoglycemic shock sets in and YES it can easily kill the puppy!

Im VERY sorry you had to go through this, unfrotunatly this is such a common issue in toy breed pups, irrepuatable breeders breeding for tiny (not so healthy) puppies because thats what poeple want and they can make alot of money from them, but in the end the puppies suffer, their little bodies often cant handle the stress.
Other common issues with these "teacups" are heart murmurs and hydropcephalus.
i hope you can open your heart to another puppy in the future, this time make sure you dont fall for the "teacup scam" find a real repuatable breeder through your local breed club or adopt from a shelter to ensure the healthiest puppy possible, and with toy breed pups feed OFTEN and have a product called nutrical on hand (its a high calorie supliment) learn to recognize the sighns of hypoglycemic episodes, hypoglycemic stress and shock. they are often very subtle signs, and once hypoglycemi stress (stage 2) sets in emergency vet care is usually required to save your pup.
If you manage to catch it in its first stage and get nutrical/other sweet sugary stuff to the puppy you can usually avert the stress and shok part, making sure puppy eats often and gets lots of rest is realy the only real way to prevent hypoglycemia


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm sure she got that there is no such thing as "teacup" . Again I feel really sorry the your little pekingnese died I have noticed by having 2 of them that they have allot of problems. I have no idea if it's breed or what not we have almost lost our little Daisy Duke 4 times and half the 2 out of the 4 times we had NO idea why she was sick. We had our vet scratching his head . we would have to keep her over night and he would run several tests and NOTHING!! . So don't fret I't happens to the best of us. 


I hope you get justice from that breeder !!


----------

